# Can someone have a look at my Mal pup pedigree please.



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is the top:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here is the bottom:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Please tell me what you see, if anything. 

anyone know any of these dogs?

Thanks is advance of your most knowledgableness.

Matt


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Matt,

Its pretty hard to read. I can make out the second one better than the first. But on a lot of these dogs, do you have the sport title/health certification information on them because its not on the pedigree.

T


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

No the KC pedgrees do not put sport titles on Peds as far as I know or health testing, because it is a farce.
However I am hoping someone may know the dogs, especially in the top half. 
The Perle de tourbire dogs are fairly easy to find on the internet.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

What's a farce? I can see one line of de Toubierre and some Pottois but the rest which makes up the pedigree are a bunch of one word unknowns. Have the breeder mark up the pedigree with health testing and sport titles--assuming they exist. 


T


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

KC registration is a farce.

Indeed I can see the one name unkowns, they are unknown to me and you but they may not be unkowns to someone.
I have found out that the bonny prince dog is a police dog, maybe the other one name unkowns are also police dogs.

Gotta start somewhere eh.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Matt,

Start with the breeder. There are a lot of well known kennels in the 3rd and 4th+ generations but the top half is mainly dogs names with no Kennel names and no titles. Why did the breeder breed the litter your dog came from? What does he/she know about the parents and grand parents? Has your "breeder" done any Mal breeding before?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Some nice dogs like Elgos, Joerie, Larco and the rest of the de Toubierre dogs, I like seeing some of the Kukay dogs in their as well... But a few are so far back in the pedigree. Topside: one of the one named unknows I like is U'vito. He is the three leg mal that IMO has so much heart. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_olcUF5Tl8

Uschi Fuchs was the breeder of A-Atilla she is now here in the US. 

I would check working-dog .eu they have some videos of the dogs in your ped.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Uschi Fuchs was the breeder of A-Atilla she is now here in the US. /QUOTE]
> 
> Uschi or the dog?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the answers people, do you know what happened to his leg?
That three legged dog looks exactly the same as my pups father (but he has all his legs) 

Anyone else?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Was told it was a freak training accident and they had to take the leg. 

Uschi is in AZ. Do a google search and you can find her website. Couple years ago she was trying to put a mega seminar with Knut fuchs, Peter Scherk, Florian Kabal and some other trainers.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

I have seen some of these dogs work in Holland and my dog had two litters sired by Quatro,his owner was Appie Kamps,a very good trainer.
I just checked on google and there is a lot of info on most of the earlier dog ,also a bunch of videos on youtube.
All you have to do is look,what i think of it?There are a lot of different lines coming altogether and it is very hard if not impossible to predict what you can expect.
It is like any other dog ,it is what it is and if it bites you can work with it!
Good luck,what are you seeing in your dog so far?


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm a little confused, did you get this dog seccond hand and you're trying to trace him based on his pedi or you're just asking for people's opinions on the dogs listed in the pedi but have no idea who they are or where they are? Can your breeder not answer those questions?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> I'm a little confused, did you get this dog seccond hand and you're trying to trace him based on his pedi or *you're just asking for people's opinions on the dogs listed in the pedi but have no idea who they are or where they are? Can your breeder not answer those questions?*


this is the case and no the breeder cannot answer these questions.

"It is like any other dog ,it is what it is and if it bites you can work with it!
Good luck,what are you seeing in your dog so far?"

That is my exact philosophy. So far I am seeing good things.
confidence, good drives, excellent bidability she is a fearless little pup that is for sure. 
She has a good interest in doing work.

Not so good things, she is very frantic, sometimes hard to keep calm, and I think I am seeing the first signs of possible dog reactivity issues, maybe.


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

Focus on parents and grandparents. For your needs you don't need to go that far back. Ask the breeder for owner names and then start searching the internet and asking folks. See if you can visit the dogs. The breeder should give you the sire contact info and that owner may give you info, etc. Don't forget about info on other litters produced by the parents and grandparents. Get puppy contact info from the breeder so you can compare.

_"she is very frantic, sometimes hard to keep calm, and I think I am seeing the first signs of possible dog reactivity issues, maybe."_ - this sounds normal to me and you just need to adjust your socialization unless you think that there is a genetic temperament component. This is when being able to compare to the littermates would help out. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

van de duvetorre, kukay's dogs, van beokhout akker, van lowenfels, perle de tourbierre, cami de catheric, van lekenare, van de drijvershoeve, ELGOS, and a great many others (someone already mentioned U'Vito, Jeori, Tosca...) are well known dogs or kennels. I recognize all except maybe 3 of them. working-dog.eu and bloedlijnen.nl are two good sources for locating dogs and pedigrees. good luck. what was it you were asking again? remember to give the pup time to mature and be what he/she is going to be while training and working him/her the way you want them to work.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Excellent stuff thank you people!

I was just asking because I am interested really.
Like Jack said, she is what she is I am just interested in where that came from.


----------

